# Help



## redhead1988 (Jun 4, 2014)

I've been dealing with stomach issues since last August and I'm miserable. My stomach pains will go away completely for months and then all of the sudden come back without a visible cause. I feel like I'm at the end of my rope. I initially went to my PCP when all this started happening who did a CBC and food allergy testing and found nothing and then sent me for an abdominal ultrasound to look for a hernia or gallbladder issue. Then my stomach problems completely went away for months, until the end of December at which point I was referred to a GI with notes showing that he thought I had IBS. The GI put me on an acid reducer and sent me for an upper endoscopy, looking for a potential ulcer and they didnt find anything. I was prescribed Librax after the procedure and never started taking it because my stomach stopped hurting again for months and I never went back for a followup. A couple of months ago, my stomach started up again and now I feel miserable. The main thing I notice is that I normally go to the bathroom every morning, no diarhea or constipation, and when my stomach starts up again, I don't..sometimes I don't go for a day, sometimes I have diarhea, etc. That's the main symptom and I also just have a generally uncomfortable stomach during the flareup time. I cant pinpoint a specific spot that hurts, it's just that it generally doesnt feel great. Not bad enough to call in sick from work though. Also, my stomach will rumble a lot more, especially when I eat or right after. I've gotten bloated a few times too after eating. I've never thrown up, my appetite is still there, and if anything I've gained weight (which I've been trying to). I also don't have fatigue or diminished energy.

My real problem is that I tend to be a major hypochondriac. I google my symptoms, will read cancer survivor stories for hours on end and end up feeling sick from worry, and constantly think I'm dying. I know it's ridiculous but I dont know how to stop convincing myself that I'm dying. It's extremely overwhelming. I was prescribed Librax but I never took it, partly because my stomach stopped hurting and partly because I was nervous because it seems like a pretty intense drug. I am wondering if I should start taking it tonight , a little over a week before my GI appointment. Will it even kick in soon enough to see if it makes a difference? The doctor told me he thought it would really help me.


----------



## redhead1988 (Jun 4, 2014)

Also, I've noticed my stomach will feel fine on weekends most of the time; it only really hurts on weekdays. It started up a couple of weeks after I started studying for a huge test so this might be indicitive of it being stress related. I normally always feel fine when I wake up in the morning and it starts hurting throughout the day.


----------

